# Converting an exo terra into a fish tank?



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone attempted this? Would it actually be possible?

Using aquarium grade sealant to make sure everything is water tight, sealing the doors shut etc, do you reckon its actually possible with enough time and effort?

: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

may i as why?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> may i as why?


Well, the sealant is a lot cheaper than buying a tank new, seeing as I'm doing photography for my a-levels I figure it would be cool to set up a nice tank and use it with my coursework.

Also, after dropping out because of my health until september, I kinda want a little project to work on so that I'm not wasting half a year :lol2:

Fish tanks can be so expensive and, if it can be done with what I've already got, why not have a go :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes. But you'd probably have to have an internal filter on it's side unless you could drill it for an external.

Exos do hold water but as they're not really designed to extra silicone is a good idea.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes. But you'd probably have to have an internal filter on it's side unless you could drill it for an external.
> 
> Exos do hold water but as they're not really designed to extra silicone is a good idea.


okay cool, I'll probably see what internals are available and would suit the power that I'd need.

: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Seriously though a ClearSeal bland tank, even new, will set you back like £20 for like a 2ft tank. I'd not risk it at all.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

AshMashMash said:


> Seriously though a ClearSeal bland tank, even new, will set you back like £20 for like a 2ft tank. I'd not risk it at all.


Agreed.
Sack this idea off, sell the exoterra, and buy a clearseal. i foresee this ending in disaster, a potentially fish killing one at that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Durrr I read the OP again. I assumed you meant just the lower portion that's already sealed, not the damn doors aswell.

Gurl u crazy!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ebay, Freecycle, Loot, local papers, local junk shops- you can get a proper aquarium for peanuts nowadays, and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Would look awful if you ever managed to seal the doors up and the lid rusts with lots of water, or rather screws do.

You could make a really good Paludarium. Or Red Crab settup with a couple of inches of water in the bottom, an internal filter layed on its side and wood branches and plastic plants above the water for the crabs to climb on.

Would be a fun settup


----------

